# Thanks, RSPCA



## diamondlil

I have a fox who comes regularly for feeding, he hides under a big shipping crate I use as a flower bed.
















As you can see, he's a bit threadbare, but quite distinctive.
I'm on nightshifts, and as I was coming home I spotted my fox trapped in an empty video shop. There's no food or water in there, he's pacing around, no sign of an exit. No cover at all.
So when I get in I rang the RSPCA helpline. Unlike on the Animal Rescue programme, Rolf Harris doesn't spring to the rescue, the advisor tells me if the fox found his way in he'll get out and having no food or water will encourage him to do so. I told her how distressed he seems, that he has no cover at all. 
So she asks me to monitor the situation. I'd already explained that I'm on nights so I need to sleep. She asks if I'll check later if he's out and call back, and by the way would I like to make a donation!
Now I'm worried sick about my fox, but I have to try to sleep. I've asked my boys to check on him during the day but I'll have to wake up early tonight before work and call the RSPCA back if he's still trapped.
And no, I didn't make a donation.


----------



## candyazz

thats crap, i can't believe they asked for a donation after telling you they not willing to help 

good luck mr foxy hope u manage to get out ok 

keep us updated plz


----------



## diamondlil

I will do, I'm fuming. I'm not stupid (which is how the advisor made out), I stood for ages trying to see if he had an exit, but now I know he'll be all day with no cover, food or water in a totally empty shop if he can't get out. It would take 5 minutes to break into the shop if it was necessary but in broad daylight I'd probably get arrested for causing damage. The RSPCA could do it with no trouble.
(Edited to add, because it was a video shop, the whole of the front is plate glass, so imagine how scary that will be for a fox in daylight)


----------



## moodyblue1969

is there a contact number for the manager/owner in case of emergencies. im sure they would rather come and let him out than risk him trashing the place. poor little thing. just more proof that all the RSPCA care about is money :devil:


----------



## maddragon29

If i were you i'd smash the window :devil: 
and blame the RSPCA, poor foxie.


----------



## becky89

Poor fox. Wish the RSPCA would do something, I don't think they're really bothered about helping wildlife. Is there a local wildlife rescue or anything near to you that might help?


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

maddragon29 said:


> If i were you i'd smash the window :devil:
> and blame the RSPCA, poor foxie.


I'm inclined to agree, but that's my reckless side talking lol.

I can't believe they're not willing to help and had no useful advice to give you, the poor thing. Please keep us updated on what happens


----------



## maddragon29

x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> I'm inclined to agree, but that's my reckless side talking lol.
> 
> I can't believe they're not willing to help and had no useful advice to give you, the poor thing. Please keep us updated on what happens


Road Trip? I'll pick you up on way there :halo:

Seriously though its a bit sick but i'm not altogether suprised. The horror stories you hear about the RSPCA. 
Will someone nearby on here not keep an eye out for him while you sleep during the day? or they could break the window for us.


----------



## frog-lover

typical RSPCA , if it was a dog they would probley have come out because that could of been sold through one of there centres


----------



## diamondlil

Clever mr Fox has managed to get out around 1pm. :2thumbMy boys had the job of checking on him while I slept) I'll leave some chicken legs out for him tonight.


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT

Can't see what the problem with the rspca is to be honest as the they said on the phone if he got in he will get out foxes are not the most stupid of animals. At the end of the day I would rather the RSPCA go to stop some badger baiters, dog fighters or real animal cruelty case than waste time with a fox who has been curious enough to get himself into somthign and jsut needs to work out for himself how to get back the way he came. At least he got another chance to go about his fox like business.


----------



## diamondlil

RENT-A-GOAT said:


> Can't see what the problem with the rspca is to be honest as the they said on the phone if he got in he will get out foxes are not the most stupid of animals. At the end of the day I would rather the RSPCA go to stop some badger baiters, dog fighters or real animal cruelty case than waste time with a fox who has been curious enough to get himself into somthign and jsut needs to work out for himself how to get back the way he came. At least he got another chance to go about his fox like business.


Well, yes, I agree seeing as he did manage to get out. I was tired (12&1/2 hour nightshift) and probably not thinking straight this morning. I'll leave some chicken portions out for him tonight.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

diamondlil said:


> Clever mr Fox has managed to get out around 1pm. :2thumbMy boys had the job of checking on him while I slept) I'll leave some chicken legs out for him tonight.


Ooo! Good to hear!


----------



## maddragon29

Glad to hear he got out


----------



## Fenris

Speak to the National fox welfare society. 

NFWS Fox Rescue and Sarcoptic Mange Information Site-We also supply mange treatment for foxes suffering from Sarcoptic Mange known also as Canine Mange and Fox Mange

They will always help with fox problems and they willsend you some free treatment just in case the fox has mange causing his threadbare look.

Their helpline is 01933 411996

Please do not take wildlife to the RSPCA. Some wildlife rescuers believe that many wild creatures are simply killed in the back of RSPCA vans.


----------



## echogecko

i have only ever reported 2 serious cases to the rspca about animal neglect and they did nothing to help the animals in question either time. 1 of the animals actually died which was a rabbit left in a hutch for a week while owners went away in july therefore no food or water for the whole week (i told the rspca i was willing to climb over a 5ft fence to feed it myself and he just said 'then you will get done for trespassing'). 

yet the rspca still contact me asking for money!!!:bash:

i have quite a few animals myself and it really upsets me to think that the rspca either can't or just won't help animals in serious need. now i think its a waste of time reporting to them


----------



## diamondlil

Fenris said:


> Speak to the National fox welfare society.
> 
> NFWS Fox Rescue and Sarcoptic Mange Information Site-We also supply mange treatment for foxes suffering from Sarcoptic Mange known also as Canine Mange and Fox Mange
> 
> They will always help with fox problems and they willsend you some free treatment just in case the fox has mange causing his threadbare look.
> 
> Their helpline is 01933 411996
> 
> Please do not take wildlife to the RSPCA. Some wildlife rescuers believe that many wild creatures are simply killed in the back of RSPCA vans.


 Thanks, I'll contact them in the morning before I go to sleep


----------



## mrchrissyb

soo... the RSPCA was right?... the fox did indeed find its way out... so they didn't waste there resources or stress the fox even more unnecisserily.. < (im thick and cant spell)..

i fail to see the problem with them.

and as for the RSPCA killing wild animals in there van.. dont be so stupid...


----------



## feorag

candyazz said:


> thats crap, i can't believe they asked for a donation after telling you they not willing to help


I can! :bash:



becky89 said:


> Poor fox. Wish the RSPCA would do something, I don't think they're really bothered about helping wildlife.


The RSPCA policy is "if the animal cannot be released at the site immediately, then it's euthanased!" Irrespective of whether it can be rehabilitated and then released, that isn't an option. Unless of course the TV cameras are there and then they rescue them and rehabilitate them and release them. It's all publicity!



mrchrissyb said:


> and as for the RSPCA killing wild animals in there van.. dont be so stupid...


That's not stupid - it's true.

See my comment above - where else would they euthanase them? 

I work at a wildlife sanctuary and there was an outcry not so long ago when my bosses were called out to a young stag that had been chased by a lurcher down a bankside and got stuck in mud. My bosses rescued it and the RSPCA inspector arrived, announcing "everybody out of the way I've come to euthanase a deer!!" Hadn't even seen it, let alone laid a hand on it to see if it was OK. The locals who had provided my bosses with wellies and blankets as they'd been called in while on a day out with visiting family from abroad, raised hell about it. In the end it was agreed by everyone that my bosses would take it back to our sanctuary and get a vet in to look at it. As they were in their car with family as well, they asked the inspector if he would transport it in his van to the sanctuary (5 miles away) and he refused!! So the deer had to be put into the boot of the car to get it back.

And I can tell you certainly some inspectors neck every nest of young birds they're called out to collect, whether someone is prepared to handrear them or not! According to the inspector "it's easier to neck them!"


----------



## sophs87

feorag said:


> I can! :bash:
> 
> *The RSPCA policy is "if the animal cannot be released at the site immediately, then it's euthanased!" Irrespective of whether it can be rehabilitated and then released, that isn't an option. Unless of course the TV cameras are there and then they rescue them and rehabilitate them and release them. It's all publicity!*
> 
> *That's not stupid - it's true.*
> 
> *See my comment above - where else would they euthanase them? *
> 
> *I work at a wildlife sanctuary and there was an outcry not so long ago when my bosses were called out to a young stag that had been chased by a lurcher down a bankside and got stuck in mud. My bosses rescued it and the RSPCA inspector arrived, announcing "everybody out of the way I've come to euthanase a deer!!" Hadn't even seen it, let alone laid a hand on it to see if it was OK. The locals who had provided my bosses with wellies and blankets as they'd been called in while on a day out with visiting family from abroad, raised hell about it. In the end it was agreed by everyone that my bosses would take it back to our sanctuary and get a vet in to look at it. As they were in their car with family as well, they asked the inspector if he would transport it in his van to the sanctuary (5 miles away) and he refused!! So the deer had to be put into the boot of the car to get it back.*
> 
> *And I can tell you certainly some inspectors neck every nest of young birds they're called out to collect, whether someone is prepared to handrear them or not! According to the inspector "it's easier to neck them!"*


----------



## mrchrissyb

feorag said:


> I can! :bash:
> 
> The RSPCA policy is "if the animal cannot be released at the site immediately, then it's euthanased!" Irrespective of whether it can be rehabilitated and then released, that isn't an option. Unless of course the TV cameras are there and then they rescue them and rehabilitate them and release them. It's all publicity!
> 
> That's not stupid - it's true.
> 
> See my comment above - where else would they euthanase them?
> 
> I work at a wildlife sanctuary and there was an outcry not so long ago when my bosses were called out to a young stag that had been chased by a lurcher down a bankside and got stuck in mud. My bosses rescued it and the RSPCA inspector arrived, announcing "everybody out of the way I've come to euthanase a deer!!" Hadn't even seen it, let alone laid a hand on it to see if it was OK. The locals who had provided my bosses with wellies and blankets as they'd been called in while on a day out with visiting family from abroad, raised hell about it. In the end it was agreed by everyone that my bosses would take it back to our sanctuary and get a vet in to look at it. As they were in their car with family as well, they asked the inspector if he would transport it in his van to the sanctuary (5 miles away) and he refused!! So the deer had to be put into the boot of the car to get it back.
> 
> And I can tell you certainly some inspectors neck every nest of young birds they're called out to collect, whether someone is prepared to handrear them or not! According to the inspector "it's easier to neck them!"


If you say so... :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

mrchrissyb said:


> If you say so... :whistling2:


Sorry??? What does that mean! The whistling smiley implies that you don't believe me? Do you not? 

If you don't then why not just say so and which part of what I've posted do you not believe??

What is your experience of the RSPCA and wildlife??


----------



## mrchrissyb

feorag said:


> Sorry??? What does that mean! The whistling smiley implies that you don't believe me? Do you not?
> 
> If you don't then why not just say so and which part of what I've posted do you not believe??
> 
> What is your experience of the RSPCA and wildlife??


No offence is meant at all, but if I was to believe everything someone on a forum told me i'd be mad.

I just can't honestly see the RSPCA killing a healthy animal... I mean the RSPCA is likely made up of animal lovers right.. I just don't believe they are all that bad.. there are laws that they MUST follow.

People are quick to slander and bad news travels fast, you never hear the good things they do and i'm sure they do!


----------



## feorag

Well I'm no liar and I am speaking from personal experience, not hearsay!

Your naivety is very touching, but sadly a bit misplaced I think. You obviously haven't read the thread by Fenwoman about the RSPCA who went to see to 2 abandoned cats, but only took the pretty tabby cat and left the plain black one "because black cats are too hard to home". Then when that abandoned cat got pregnant and had kittens in the neighbours dog kennel said they would take the kittens once they were weaned, but if they had to take the mother they would just put her to sleep??? that's another true story - because Fenwoman took the mother and the kittens and still has them!

In Northumberland there are 3 wildlife sanctuaries. On at the borders which concentrates mainly on wildfowl and swans, one run from a private home not far from where I live so it only takes small animals such as hedgehogs, etc and the one where I work. My bosses have been running it for almost 20 years now and until the last 4 or 5 years the RSPCA were always coming along bringing injured animals etc. Now they don't! So where are they all going.

As far as the deer is concerned, here's the report and before you say you can't believe everything you read in the papers, I know this is true Morpeth deer rescue bid sparks controversy - Morpeth Herald


----------



## Shell195

Feorag is right the RSPCA do kill wildlife. I am part of a sanctuary and I know they kill most of the wildlife they pick up. Someone handed us a nest full of young bluetits and I rang the RSPCA to see if they had anyone willing to rear them and got told "If we pick them up you do know we will euthanise them dont you"
Please take off your rose tinted spectacles and face reality, the RSPCA destroy our native wildlife as its cheaper than rearing or rehabilitating it, that is FACT


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Feorag is right the RSPCA do kill wildlife. I am part of a sanctuary and I know they kill most of the wildlife they pick up. Someone handed us a nest full of young bluetits and I rang the RSPCA to see if they had anyone willing to rear them and got told "If we pick them up you do know we will euthanise them dont you"
> Please take off your rose tinted spectacles and face reality, the RSPCA destroy our native wildlife as its cheaper than rearing or rehabilitating it, that is FACT


 
i will second that i contacted them about a hedgehog i found they told me to bring it down as it would need putting to sleep as it shouldnt be awake yet so obviously something wrong with it 

all it needed was feeding up and releasing 

he stayed with me for 4 wks feeding up and was successfully released down by my sisters house as she lives by alot of woodland 


I also took a rabbit down that i had found wandering the street my sons aunt is a vet nurse she looked it over just said it needed a good feed an groom and would be fine for rehome 

guess what they put it to sleep 

i called to ask how it was..............it was pts 

i will never call the rspca over anything anymore other than hit an run animals..........


----------



## mrchrissyb

feorag said:


> Well I'm no liar and I am speaking from personal experience, not hearsay!
> 
> Your naivety is very touching, but sadly a bit misplaced I think. You obviously haven't read the thread by Fenwoman about the RSPCA who went to see to 2 abandoned cats, but only took the pretty tabby cat and left the plain black one "because black cats are too hard to home". Then when that abandoned cat got pregnant and had kittens in the neighbours dog kennel said they would take the kittens once they were weaned, but if they had to take the mother they would just put her to sleep??? that's another true story - because Fenwoman took the mother and the kittens and still has them!
> 
> In Northumberland there are 3 wildlife sanctuaries. On at the borders which concentrates mainly on wildfowl and swans, one run from a private home not far from where I live so it only takes small animals such as hedgehogs, etc and the one where I work. My bosses have been running it for almost 20 years now and until the last 4 or 5 years the RSPCA were always coming along bringing injured animals etc. Now they don't! So where are they all going.
> 
> As far as the deer is concerned, here's the report and before you say you can't believe everything you read in the papers, I know this is true Morpeth deer rescue bid sparks controversy - Morpeth Herald


Naive?.. I'm not even reading the rest of that ^^ sorry but if you plan on trying to offend me (and lets face it you are) then i'm done with you bud.

and regardless of what they do or don't do, my point is in this case they where clearly right and did not deserve a public flogging.


----------



## Shell195

I know of one dog that was left abandoned in the house when the owners moved out. The RSPCA said dont feed it through the letterbox as it will mean we can prosecute even if the dog dies as we will have more of a case. :bash: I could list so many wrongs that the RSPCA have done but I feel I would be talking to a brick wall so I wont bother
This fox was lucky but the next ones may not be


----------



## mrchrissyb

Shell195 said:


> I know of one dog that was left abandoned in the house when the owners moved out. The RSPCA said dont feed it through the letterbox as it will mean we can prosecute even if the dog dies as we will have more of a case. :bash: I could list so many wrongs that the RSPCA have done but I feel I would be talking to a brick wall so I wont bother
> This fox was lucky but the next ones may not be


I'm not saying they are perfect by a long shot.. and I kind of see what they mean.. not saying it's right but it would allow them to prosecute and at least stop the person from doing the same in the future.

I would also be carefull publically slandering any company as there are laws against it.

also laws that stop the RSPCA breaking and entering.. you should of phoned the council/house owner, the RSPCA only has very limited powers.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I have personally witnessed a baby Starling be put to sleep at an RSPCA shelter with my own eyes, as it was brought in found in the street, & was brought in by a member of the public. The worker took it in to the vet room & put it to sleep. When I asked about it, I was told that no-one was prepared to hand-rear it so it was euthanised! I was disgusted! This prompted me to mention to my vet practice that if they ever got brought any wildlife that needed hand-rearing, to give me a call, as I would not like more wildlifde to meet teh same fate as that baby Starling did!

Other examples of the RSPCA's incompetence include a stray tortoise drowning after being put in a pond as the RSPCA thought it was a terrapin! One inspector refused to handle a bird he identified as a falcon without gloves - it was a swift! And one lady who rang the RSPCA's helpline about a baby owl she had found was told to feed it Weetabix!
:bash:


----------



## Ben W

it saddens me to hear about the above, but i can honestly say im not surprised.


----------



## maddragon29

Zoo-Man said:


> I have personally witnessed a baby Starling be put to sleep at an RSPCA shelter with my own eyes, as it was brought in found in the street, & was brought in by a member of the public. The worker took it in to the vet room & put it to sleep. When I asked about it, I was told that no-one was prepared to hand-rear it so it was euthanised! I was disgusted! This prompted me to mention to my vet practice that if they ever got brought any wildlife that needed hand-rearing, to give me a call, as I would not like more wildlifde to meet teh same fate as that baby Starling did!
> 
> Other examples of the RSPCA's incompetence include *a stray tortoise drowning after being put in a pond as the RSPCA thought it was a terrapin!* One inspector refused to handle a bird he identified as a falcon without gloves - it was a swift! And one lady who rang the RSPCA's helpline about a baby owl she had found was told to feed it Weetabix!
> :bash:



That one really got me.


----------



## Caz

I was invited to collect an 'exotic' newt from an RSPCA centre. When I got there it was a Leopard Gecko in a Hagen. He was perched on a brick surrounded by 3" of water.


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> I know of one dog that was left abandoned in the house when the owners moved out. The RSPCA said dont feed it through the letterbox as it will mean we can prosecute even if the dog dies as we will have more of a case. :bash: I could list so many wrongs that the RSPCA have done but I feel I would be talking to a brick wall so I wont bother
> This fox was lucky but the next ones may not be


 



mrchrissyb said:


> I'm not saying they are perfect by a long shot.. and I kind of see what they mean.. not saying it's right but it would allow them to prosecute and at least stop the person from doing the same in the future.
> 
> I would also be carefull publically slandering any company as there are laws against it.
> 
> also laws that stop the RSPCA breaking and entering.. you should of phoned the council/house owner, the RSPCA only has very limited powers.


 
This dog was saved as my oh personally went in and rescued her. The RSPCA didnt want anyone else contacted:bash: After reading you posts Im very suspicious that you have contacts with the RSPCA


----------



## feorag

mrchrissyb said:


> Naive?.. I'm not even reading the rest of that ^^ sorry but if you plan on trying to offend me (and lets face it you are) then i'm done with you bud.


I'm not trying to offend you at all - you mildly offended me by that whistling smiley after my comment, so I was merely trying to enlighten you. But there are those who do not want enlightenment and maybe you are one of them?

And by the way I'm a budess, not a bud! :lol:


mrchrissyb said:


> I would also be carefull publically slandering any company as there are laws against it.


Yes there are laws against it and they hide behind those laws. There's nothing slanderous about telling the truth, proven by witnesses!

The point is they are a publicly funded organisation that the public think always put the animals first, but sadly they don't! They have millions of pounds in the bank and they spend millions of pounds building big fancy offices and advertising on prime time TV for people to give them more money.

Surely you are aware of this. Our Dogs Feature rspca in Bolt Gun Furore How any organisation dedicated to the prevention of cruelty to animals could use such a cruel method to kill dogs, when the killing of those dogs was totally unnecessary as an experienced organisation would have been happy to take them and assess them for rehabilitation defies belief.

Either Shell is right and you are part of this organisation or you really do wear rose tinted glasses - if it's the latter please read all the stuff on the above link


----------



## ian14

Reading this remind sme of an incident last year. I was asked to try and find a snake which someone ahd found in their house, curled up on the boiler.
When I spoke to the home owner, I was given a description and they emailed me a photograph.
The worst part, however, was that they had contacted the RSPCA first. The advice given was "from the description if sounds like a cobra, so chase it out of the house with a broom and it will disappear outside".

The description, a plain brown shiny snake, sounded like one of 2 things, either a house snake or a CRB, certainly not a cobra!

Surprise surprise, when the photo arrived, it was clearly a CRB, which an hour later I had managed to find (freezing cold and wedged under the garden shed!)

It is worrying, though, that the RSPCA advised someone to chase what they beleived was a highly venomous snake out of the house to roam loose in their garden!!


----------



## George_Millett

ian14 said:


> Reading this remind sme of an incident last year. I was asked to try and find a snake which someone ahd found in their house, curled up on the boiler.
> When I spoke to the home owner, I was given a description and they emailed me a photograph.
> The worst part, however, was that they had contacted the RSPCA first. The advice given was* "from the description if sounds like a cobra, so chase it out of the house with a broom and it will disappear outside".*
> 
> The description, a plain brown shiny snake, sounded like one of 2 things, either a house snake or a CRB, certainly not a cobra!
> 
> Surprise surprise, when the photo arrived, it was clearly a CRB, which an hour later I had managed to find (freezing cold and wedged under the garden shed!)
> 
> It is worrying, though, that the RSPCA advised someone to chase what they beleived was a highly venomous snake out of the house to roam loose in their garden!!


You Serious about that bit?? Did they actually recomend that some inexperienced Member of the publice approach a venomous snake with a broom and chase it out the house just so it could be someone elses problem???????


----------



## diamondlil

I still haven't managed to get hold of the fox rescue about getting mange treatment for him, the number goes straight to a message but won't let me leave any reply. If I went to my vet, what treatment could I buy for treating mr Fox? He's in good condition as far as his weight, but his coat is pretty bad. 
Ah, and he definately likes f/t chicks!


----------



## mrchrissyb

Shell195 said:


> This dog was saved as my oh personally went in and rescued her. The RSPCA didnt want anyone else contacted:bash: After reading you posts Im very suspicious that you have contacts with the RSPCA


I'm just carefull what I believe, especially over the internet, and it's no offence to anybody at all but anyone can slap a post up/make a website or whatever and state whatever they want and most people will believe it without even thinking.. personally I believe what I witness for myself.

Not saying you lot are lying at all those instances everyone mentioned (very upsetting by the way) likely did happen I'm just saying the RSPCA do have a job to do and are bound by the law and limited funds.

My point WAS that in this instance (with the fox) they gave good advice and did not have to act so this post was not really called for.


----------



## ian14

George_Milllett said:


> You Serious about that bit?? Did they actually recomend that some inexperienced Member of the publice approach a venomous snake with a broom and chase it out the house just so it could be someone elses problem???????


Unfortunately, yes, I am serious about that bit. That was the advice they were given!


----------



## mrchrissyb

ian14 said:


> Unfortunately, yes, I am serious about that bit. That was the advice they were given!


WHAT!?.. I missed that bit!..


----------



## mrchrissyb

feorag said:


> I'm not trying to offend you at all - you mildly offended me by that whistling smiley after my comment, so I was merely trying to enlighten you. But there are those who do not want enlightenment and maybe you are one of them?
> 
> And by the way I'm a budess, not a bud! :lol:
> Yes there are laws against it and they hide behind those laws. There's nothing slanderous about telling the truth, proven by witnesses!
> 
> The point is they are a publicly funded organisation that the public think always put the animals first, but sadly they don't! They have millions of pounds in the bank and they spend millions of pounds building big fancy offices and advertising on prime time TV for people to give them more money.
> 
> Surely you are aware of this. Our Dogs Feature rspca in Bolt Gun Furore How any organisation dedicated to the prevention of cruelty to animals could use such a cruel method to kill dogs, when the killing of those dogs was totally unnecessary as an experienced organisation would have been happy to take them and assess them for rehabilitation defies belief.
> 
> Either Shell is right and you are part of this organisation or you really do wear rose tinted glasses - if it's the latter please read all the stuff on the above link


sorry budess..lol, didnt mean to offend you.. i just couldnt believe some of the stories i was hearing.. but since everyone seems to of had a bad experiance.. i honestly have had no exp with the RSPCA but could not imagine they could do things like that?.. can anything be done about it?


----------



## Shell195

ian14 said:


> Reading this remind sme of an incident last year. I was asked to try and find a snake which someone ahd found in their house, curled up on the boiler.
> When I spoke to the home owner, I was given a description and they emailed me a photograph.
> The worst part, however, was that they had contacted the RSPCA first. The advice given was "from the description if sounds like a cobra, so chase it out of the house with a broom and it will disappear outside".
> 
> The description, a plain brown shiny snake, sounded like one of 2 things, either a house snake or a CRB, certainly not a cobra!
> 
> Surprise surprise, when the photo arrived, it was clearly a CRB, which an hour later I had managed to find (freezing cold and wedged under the garden shed!)
> 
> It is worrying, though, that the RSPCA advised someone to chase what they beleived was a highly venomous snake out of the house to roam loose in their garden!!





mrchrissyb said:


> WHAT!?.. I missed that bit!..


 


Ive quoted the bit for you





mrchrissyb said:


> sorry budess..lol, didnt mean to offend you.. i just couldnt believe some of the stories i was hearing.. but since everyone seems to of had a bad experiance.. i honestly have had no exp with the RSPCA but could not imagine they could do things like that?.. can anything be done about it?


Sadly it appears not. Its the general organisation not the individual inspectors(not all of them anyway). The only thing people can do is keep the many bad things they do in the public eye. Its very sad that an animal society that is supposed to stop cruelty to animals spends millions of pounds on new offices and such like to the detriment of the creatures they are supposed to help. If you do a google search you can read and hear(radio interviews) about many of the horrific incidents that have happened over the years that have involved the RSPCA and their policies and then you will understand why people are so against them


----------



## sunnyskeg

mrchrissyb said:


> soo... the RSPCA was right?... the fox did indeed find its way out... so they didn't waste there resources or stress the fox even more unnecisserily.. < (im thick and cant spell)..
> 
> i fail to see the problem with them.
> 
> and as for the RSPCA killing wild animals in there van.. dont be so stupid...


what like 25million a year on advertising:bash:


----------



## feorag

mrchrissyb said:


> I'm just carefull what I believe, especially over the internet, and it's no offence to anybody at all but anyone can slap a post up/make a website or whatever and state whatever they want and most people will believe it without even thinking.. *personally I believe what I witness for myself*.


And so do I, but I also believe people I trust and I trust my bosses and I trust Fenwoman and I trust Shell and many of the others who've had similar experiences of them.



mrchrissyb said:


> sorry budess..lol, didnt mean to offend you.. i just couldnt believe some of the stories i was hearing.. but since everyone seems to of had a bad experiance.. i honestly have had no exp with the RSPCA but could not imagine they could do things like that?.. can anything be done about it?


The sad thing is that they have the Royal seal of approval and, as such, people who haven't had bad personal experiences of them, really do believe that they are the "be all and end all" of animal care, but sadly they aren't.

There is a great move afoot to try and get them investigated because they have become a law unto themselves, but whether this will be successful remains to be seen.

I'm sure a lot of inspectors join up because they think they can make a different to animal cruelty, but they get tied up in policies (such as euthanasing an injured wild animal on site, because their policy is "if it can't be immediately released at the site it should be euthanased" whereas my bosses (and other wildlife sanctuaries) have proved umpteen times that in most cases with correct vet treatment and nursing they can be successfully released, back where they came from, at a later date.

You see Les Stockdale at St Tiggywinkles doing that with deer all the time, but the RSPCA policy is that if a deer can't be released instantly, then it should be euthanased and there is no-one to question why? And that came direct from the RSPCA in response to the outcry about the stag I mentioned in my first post!


----------



## Emmaj

Okies well a while back i had a few problems and had to rehome some dogs.................

An RSPCA officer herself told me i should do the rehoming myself............she wouldnt tell me why but she nodded when i guessed right 

and guess what the nodd to was......................they will be PTS............


so if an officer herself urged me to do my own rehoming then...............sure as hell tells you something about the wonderful RSPCA dosnt it


----------



## fenwoman

mrchrissyb said:


> soo... the RSPCA was right?... the fox did indeed find its way out... so they didn't waste there resources or stress the fox even more unnecisserily.. < (im thick and cant spell)..
> 
> i fail to see the problem with them.
> 
> and as for the RSPCA killing wild animals in there van.. dont be so stupid...


 Oh dear, it seems you are the stupid one. I phoned last week to report a cat who had been abandoned with a gaping wound in it's body, possibly shot. They never came out. I have the neighbours calling me to do something about it. This isn't the first time I've had to do the job the RSPCA is paid to do and yes, they put animals to sleep in the back of the van. One of my cats is such a cat. Abandonded and unwanted by the RSPCA who offered to take all her kittens which she'd had in someone's dog kennel, but because she's plain black, they were told she would be put to sleep in the back of the van by the inspector, if they insisted he took her aswell as the kittens.
If you want to inform yourself about the reality of the modern RSPCA, here is a link. Spend an hour reading some of the stories and court cases where the RSPCA have actually been prosecuted.
http://www.webtribe.net/~animadversion/


----------



## adamntitch

there a nightmare up here its the sspca but they do have a wildlife centre in fife that takes on the wildlife and that is true as i know someone that works for them but with most call outs they cant be bothered to even take the animals to the centre 

i not long ago went to there rehoming centre with my mum looking for a dog most had signs saying due to be euthanasied on the kennals and these where very nice friendly dogs 

they had a cockatoo in that i was interested as i did own a couple of amazon parrots he was in a maxi cage (any one with birds or knows birds will know how small that is) with no toys

i asked why he had no toys and was told he does not like toys and is scared of them the bowl was full of sun flower seeds and a few others (again parrots need a lot of fresh fruit and veg in there diet and not much seed) but know they where correct so they said 

they had a lovebird on its own in a tiny cage and said o hes to be put down cause he bites 

i could go on any on av had them at my door and do you realy want to know the reason why


MY NEXT DOOR COW PERSON SAID I LET THE DOG PEE ON THE ROAD it is dangerious 

so when she turned up a week later as i called her due to the slip throw the door she came up looked at the animals said nothing was up but proseded to slap my dog on the nose for jumping up ok he does jump up but hes my dog and i decided how hes puinshed(used very lightly) if need be i chucked her out the house and she contiuted to go on because he has his bits and should be snipped SORRY MY DOG AND IF I DONT WANT TO GET HIM SNIPPED AL NOT 

they think they rule the world when realy they have no power and no right to even talk to you there programs on telly are well fake and theres no way most of the stuff they do on camara is what they realy do 

sorry for spelling mistakes but coming from somone that was acused of abuseing there dog as am sure a couple other people av had from them as well its something i cant stand people standing up for these money grabing numptys

av seen so many times how they say stuff on programs and its totaly not correct getting species wrong and everything


----------



## Zoo-Man

adamntitch said:


> there a nightmare up here its the sspca but they do have a wildlife centre in fife that takes on the wildlife and that is true as i know someone that works for them but with most call outs they cant be bothered to even take the animals to the centre
> 
> i not long ago went to there rehoming centre with my mum looking for a dog most had signs saying due to be euthanasied on the kennals and these where very nice friendly dogs
> 
> *they had a cockatoo in that i was interested as i did own a couple of amazon parrots he was in a maxi cage (any one with birds or knows birds will know how small that is) with no toys*
> 
> *i asked why he had no toys and was told he does not like toys and is scared of them the bowl was full of sun flower seeds and a few others (again parrots need a lot of fresh fruit and veg in there diet and not much seed) but know they where correct so they said *
> 
> *they had a lovebird on its own in a tiny cage and said o hes to be put down cause he bites *
> 
> i could go on any on av had them at my door and do you realy want to know the reason why
> 
> 
> MY NEXT DOOR COW PERSON SAID I LET THE DOG PEE ON THE ROAD it is dangerious
> 
> so when she turned up a week later as i called her due to the slip throw the door she came up looked at the animals said nothing was up but proseded to slap my dog on the nose for jumping up ok he does jump up but hes my dog and i decided how hes puinshed(used very lightly) if need be i chucked her out the house and she contiuted to go on because he has his bits and should be snipped SORRY MY DOG AND IF I DONT WANT TO GET HIM SNIPPED AL NOT
> 
> they think they rule the world when realy they have no power and no right to even talk to you there programs on telly are well fake and theres no way most of the stuff they do on camara is what they realy do
> 
> sorry for spelling mistakes but coming from somone that was acused of abuseing there dog as am sure a couple other people av had from them as well its something i cant stand people standing up for these money grabing numptys
> 
> av seen so many times how they say stuff on programs and its totaly not correct getting species wrong and everything


Yes, the RSPCA doesn't generally do well with birds. Our local shelter can't identify species when they get birds in.

I can't believe your local shelter was going to put a lovebird to sleep because it bit! They obviously know nothing about lovebirds! :devil:


----------



## diamondlil

Still no luck in getting through to the fox welfare phone number for the mange treatment. Reading up, I can see that it's the injectable ivermectin but put into food items. As my fox is taking f/t chicks I'm willing to buy some to dose his food with but wouldn't know how much to use. 
As far as the RSPCA, the only reason I called them this time was because I couldn't see any way for my fox to get out of his predicament, but reading the RSPCA advice on mange in foxes it's probably a lucky escape for him, they don't believe treating foxes for mange in this way works.
I've raised recued bluetits, starlings and feral pigeons to release myself because I knew about them being pts by inspectors when 'rescued'. Baby birds are quite time-intensive to rear but so satisfying when they fledge!


----------



## diamondlil

:no1: Success at last! Left my details with Fox Welfare, should get the treatment in a couple of days. I'll make a donation through the website.


----------



## feorag

Great news! :2thumb: I hope you are successful, mange is a horrible thing!


----------

